
Bill Gates: 6 books to enjoy this winter - coolswan
https://likewise.com/list/6-books-to-enjoy-this-winter-5de97fa16cddb0004089edab?linkId=79212283
======
coolswan
An American Marriage by Tayari Jones [https://www.amazon.com/American-
Marriage-Novel-Tayari-Jones/...](https://www.amazon.com/American-Marriage-
Novel-Tayari-Jones/dp/1616208686)

Why We Sleep by Matthew Walker [https://www.amazon.com/Why-We-Sleep-Unlocking-
Dreams/dp/1501...](https://www.amazon.com/Why-We-Sleep-Unlocking-
Dreams/dp/1501144324)

These Truths: A History of the United States by Jill Lepore
[https://www.amazon.com/These-Truths-History-United-
States/dp...](https://www.amazon.com/These-Truths-History-United-
States/dp/0393357422)

Growth by Vaclav Smil [https://www.amazon.com/Growth-Microorganisms-
Megacities-MIT-...](https://www.amazon.com/Growth-Microorganisms-Megacities-
MIT-Press/dp/0262042835)

Prepared by Diane Tavenner [https://www.amazon.com/Prepared-What-Kids-Need-
Fulfilled/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/Prepared-What-Kids-Need-
Fulfilled/dp/1984826069)

The Friend by Sigrid Nunez [https://www.amazon.com/Friend-Novel-Sigrid-
Nunez/dp/07352194...](https://www.amazon.com/Friend-Novel-Sigrid-
Nunez/dp/0735219451)

